# JMDF SNEAKER



## palmparkour (Feb 2, 2021)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU : Intel® Core™ i5-9500FMB : 1151 ASUS ROG STRIX Z390-I GAMINGVGA : Inno3D GTX1060 3GbRAM : OCPC 16 GbSSD : OCPC 240 GBPSU : CoolerMaster Elite 600 v4FAN : MASTERFAN MF122R RGB

The concept is a Sneaker shoe, I designed it using the same item from many shoes such as Nike, Adidas, Balenciaga and many more. And bring it to design to be myselfHope you like it!!


----------



## Redkaliber (Feb 3, 2021)

Masterclass in case modding right here.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2021)

French Fab Factorie said:


> I voted 5/10 because:
> 
> Hi sorry; Nice done but really not my kind...



Doesn't matter if it's "not my kind", the workmanship and design is nothing less that amazing!!!!!! Giving the builder a 5 out of 10 is you just being a POS!!!! 

Lets see something you did? No, didn't think so!


----------



## LVKS (Feb 5, 2021)

The qualify and workmanship is superb!!!  One beg a question: why a shoe?  Though, it is nicely done.


----------



## AnitaYK (Feb 8, 2021)

^ It's probably more of a 'why not' than a 'why'. It's the first shoe case I've seen, and it is very well done.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 8, 2021)

nice, looks too good like virtual sneaker


----------



## LVKS (Feb 8, 2021)

AnitaYK said:


> ^ It's probably more of a 'why not' than a 'why'. It's the first shoe case I've seen, and it is very well done.


Yes, why not.  I would like to see more of the internal.


----------



## French Fab Factorie (Feb 9, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Doesn't matter if it's "not my kind", the workmanship and design is nothing less that amazing!!!!!! Giving the builder a 5 out of 10 is you just being a POS!!!!
> 
> Lets see something you did? No, didn't think so!


Chut, You're too loud n noisy... i'm free...


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 10, 2021)

...ok thats just cool.....and something total different.


----------



## nobita (Nov 24, 2021)

where can i get this pc case or any of the jmdf case?


----------



## Arkz (Apr 4, 2022)

Pretty awesome, like a live action Gundams foot.


----------

